# 12 volt power plug size?



## jwynne (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm still kind of new at this so am hoping someone can help with what is probably a simple question.
I own a New Holland TN75. I just purchased a 3 point boom sprayer with a foam marker. I need 12 volts for the foam marker compressor. I found three accessory jacks: a 1.5" diameter with 7 pins, a 1.125" diameter with 4 pins, and a small jack near the 3 pt. controls that looks like a miniature cigarette lighter type. Can anyone help me identify the names of these jacks and to locate a source for buying plugs (preferably for the two larger ones)? One of the wires is labelled 25 amps but no indication of the manufacurer name.
Regards,
John


----------



## jd2355 (Mar 9, 2008)

*re plugs*

hey there. got an idea what your looking at, looks like at least two of the plugs on your tractor are like trailer light plugs which you can probably pick up at a car or truck trailer shop or a good hardware store. just double check what curcuit you use can handle the amperage load you need. 
good luck.


----------



## jd2355 (Mar 9, 2008)

here's a pic of what I was looking at , pollack manufactures a lot of these types of plugs if you were looking for a brand name. the only way I know of to id the styles is by the number of pins and shape of the conector and the pins, the 7pin round style you can get with either flat or round pins for example. the dealer might be able to help you with the little cigerett lighter plug to id it, that one might just be the one your looking for it sounds like a power point conector. anyhow thats the best I can help.
if you do find out any special names for the plugs post back ,would love to hear what they are.
http://www.wiringproducts.com/index1.html


----------



## TractorTech (May 2, 2010)

I know this is an old post, but just following up on the male plug for the single point power outlet #1 in the illustration. The part# 86508819 is the part that mates and runs about $8. Hard to find in the parts books.


----------

